# Algarve - Mar alteroso - 23 Fevereiro 2008



## Blizzard (23 Fev 2008 às 19:32)

Por aqui mt vento até à hora do almoço, altura
em que deixou de chover; 
trovoadas: zero, mar: 1000 

vamos ver como corre a noite....

Deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei da maré da tarde.


Meia-Praia










Praia do Porto de Mós (como é voltada a sudoeste 
td o que resta da praia tá ao pé do bar) 










As restantes foram tiradas do miradouro por 
cima da praia da batata


----------



## Minho (23 Fev 2008 às 19:40)

Brutal... essas fotos não terão sido tiradas aqui pelo norte num temporal num outro inverno?


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 19:45)

Blizzard disse:


>





O mar está mesmo faminto!
É com cada dentada na areia...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2008 às 19:56)

Isto é que são fotos, não são como as minhas nem como os meus vídeos é o que faz ter costa e não ter


----------



## Blizzard (23 Fev 2008 às 20:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Isto é que são fotos, não são como as minhas nem como os meus vídeos é o que faz ter costa e não ter



Compreendo, já vivi uns anos em Faro e sei como é!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2008 às 20:35)

Belas fotos Blizzard 

Valente erosão  promete continuar o que nos tem safado é o AA e as suas ondas "piqueninas" se não já tinhamos tido ondas de 15 metros.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2008 às 22:17)

Excelentes fotos Blizzard

Não tarda nada não há praias


----------



## henriquesillva (23 Fev 2008 às 22:49)

*IMPRESSIONANTE*

Bela foto-reportagem


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2008 às 23:14)

Em principio só apartir de 4ª feira mudará a direcção da ondulação e acabará este regime de sueste que tem rebentado com o areal das praias. O Anticiclone vai entrar e acalmar as coisas. Agora a 8 e 9 de março são das maiores marés do ano e se voltarmos a ter este sueste...


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2008 às 17:35)

Saiu hoje uma reportagem (contando o que já se sabia) sobre os 21 dias  temporal de levante nos algarves aqui:

http://www.correiodamanha.pt/noticia.asp?id=280035&idselect=228&idCanal=228&p=200


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2008 às 19:33)

Agreste disse:


> Saiu hoje uma reportagem (contando o que já se sabia) sobre os 21 dias  temporal de levante nos algarves aqui:
> 
> http://www.correiodamanha.pt/noticia.asp?id=280035&idselect=228&idCanal=228&p=200



Não tinha ideia que o Levante fosse assim tão "desastroso". A situação parece estar mesmo muito complicada. Se calhar ao invês de se estar sempre a repor a areia, seria mesmo necessária a construção de um quebra-mar ou pontões, como diz um dos senhores entrevistados.
É que dá-me a impressão que quanto mais areia se puser nas praias, mais areia o mar vai levar.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2008 às 20:02)

André, basta veres a praia da Quarteira. O Guterres enterrou milhares de contos a encher o calçadão de areia para refazer a praia numa espécie de requalificação. Eu não tenho aqui nenhumas fotos para fazer o antes e o depois mas se fores lá agora vês que não serviu de muito. Passaram os anos e areia foi desaparecendo. Daqui por 4/5 anos vão ter de jogar mais areia para fazer a praia. Na década de 80 várias praias dos Algarves (as que tinham mais turistas) sofreram intervenções ainda que pontuais para repôr areia. Já se notava a erosão e os efeitos do desordenamento do território. Passaram 20 anos e uns 20 dias de levante bastaram para deixar o problema de novo por resolver. Até já voltou de novo a conversa dos quebra-mares. Tudo para adiar o problema de fundo.


----------

